# List of Bike Companies that are marketing e-mtb



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

I'd like to keep track of who and who is not currently marketing emtbs (motorized mountain bikes) so members and consumers can keep track and choose who to support. Just to be clear, these are emtb which are designed to go offroad and not general purpose ebikes.

*Major brands that are currently marketing emtb's*
Specialized
Pivot
Commencal
Scott
Trek
Giant
Rocky Mountain
Lapierre
Cannondale
Felt
Kona
Orbea
Diamondback
Cube
Focus
Raleigh
Nicolai
Bianchi
Fuji
Mondraker
BMC

*Major brands that are **currently **NOT marketing emtb's*
Salsa 
Yeti
YT
Canyon
Evil
Norco
Santa Cruz
Tansition
Devinci 
Intense
NS
Ibis
Jamis
Niner
Surly
Turner
Canfield

Please let me know if any corrections need to be made or if I missed a company.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

FWIW, the Pivot ebike is for the European market only, at least for now.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Selling Ebikes- Felt, Haibike, Surface 604, Cannondale (yes)
Bike part Manufacturers- SRAM, FOX, SHIMANO do we need more?
Do we still think emtb are a fad?


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

So how does Yamaha and KTM fit in. Start a list on motorcycle manufactures that are selling e-bikes.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bulls also makes a sweet emtb


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

BMC as well.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Bigfoot E - Fat Bike - Fat Bike - Mountain - Bikes 2017 - Norco Bicycles


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Orbea
Diamondback
Cube
Moustache
Focus
Raleigh
Nicolai
Rotwild
Bianchi
Corratec
Conway
Fuji
Mondraker
Univega

And a ton of small euro bike companies we've never heard of. 

Ebike only brands with at least a decent emtb
Izip
Easy Motion
Voltbike
Pedego
Rad


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Kona showcased their E-fatty utility bike in Sea Otter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

This ebike "fad" is not going away anytime soon! It'll just get bigger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Yes Opie there are only 26 MTB co's in the world.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

lemonaid said:


> i'd like to keep track of who and who is not currently marketing emtbs (motorized mountain bikes) so members and consumers can keep track and choose who to support. Just to be clear, these are emtb which are designed to go offroad and not general purpose ebikes.
> 
> *companies that are currently marketing emtb's*
> 
> ...


ftfy


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

rlee said:


> So how does Yamaha and KTM fit in. Start a list on motorcycle manufactures that are selling e-bikes.


Ducati showed their prototype in Eurobike

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

When you have companies like Ducati and Yamaha started to build and market their own e-mountain bikes (some of which can probably be sold for more than their regular moto bikes) You have to start wondering exactly what's going on.... $$$ seems like there's a lot of money to be made piggy backing off the mountain bike industries access to trails across the country since most moto bikes have very limited access to public trails.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bulls and BMC


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lemonaid said:


> When you have companies like Ducati and Yamaha started to build and market their own e-mountain bikes (some of which can probably be sold for more than their regular moto bikes) You have to start wondering exactly what's going on.... $$$ seems like there's a lot of money to be made piggy backing off the mountain bike industries access to trails across the country since most moto bikes have very limited access to public trails.


Or money to be lost if they don't succeed in gaining access. Hence the whole "let's market these mopeds as electric bicycles".


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

chazpat said:


> Or money to be lost if they don't succeed in gaining access. Hence the whole "let's market these mopeds as electric bicycles".


Seems to me they found a back door to access the trails and they're rushing to get in on the action.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm wondering if Surly would ever make an e-mtb...

I don't think it would mesh with their brand image.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Bulls, Surface, BMC, and Haibike need to add to the list.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Lemonaid said:


> Seems to me they found a back door to access the trails and they're rushing to get in on the action.


I remember when Cannondale tried to enter the Moto market, it ended in chapter 13. If there is money to be made the likes of Yamaha will end upshutting down some of the smaller guys.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Since you seem to be so butthurt that you are going to avoid any company that has anything to do with e-MTB, you have a lot of companies to avoid:

- Continental makes e-bike specific tires
- Bosch makes motors - No Bosch appliances for you!
- Yamaha makes motors - Toss your keyboards, guitars, and sound equipment
- Shimano - Obviously this will be a tough one to avoid. I hope you aren't a fisherman.
- SRAM - e-MTB specific groupsets
- Fox - e-MTB specific suspension
- Ohlins - e-MTB specific suspension
- Brose - makes the Specialized motors system. Oh yeah, they make electric motors for almost every European car manufacturer, too. 
- DT-Swiss - e-MTB specific wheel sets

BTW, bikes-direct (Motobecane, etc) is selling an e-MTB now. Also, the evil Giant makes frames for tons of other manufacturers. Tons.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I highly doubt the Canfield brothers will ever make a mountain moped.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

E-bikes are a "hail Mary" for a lot of companies struggling to stay solvent. Slim times ahead for many in the bicycle industry.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

life behind bars said:


> E-bikes are a "hail Mary" for a lot of companies struggling to stay solvent. Slim times ahead for many in the bicycle industry.


I'm curious which of the above companies you reckon your first statement applies to.

100% agree on your second statement.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a Intense e bike love it !


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

rlee said:


> I remember when Cannondale tried to enter the Moto market, it ended in chapter 13. If there is money to be made the likes of Yamaha will end upshutting down some of the smaller guys.


Cannondale should have never inter the Motocross market if they would have stayed with ther Quads might have made it .


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Add Haro to your list of emtb.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Add Devinci to the list as well!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

rlee said:


> I remember when Cannondale tried to enter the Moto market, it ended in chapter 13. If there is money to be made the likes of Yamaha will end upshutting down some of the smaller guys.


They didn't get into trouble because they tried to build a moto they got into trouble because of the far to ambitious way they tried to build a moto. A totally new frame, motor and suspension design was crazy. They should have stuck to one thing and worked their way into the market from there. Given their existing capabilities starting with a new frame would have been smart.


----------



## rlee (Aug 22, 2015)

Cannondale started their Moto project when the MTB arena was still in its boom years. They invested a lot of money and when the economy dipped they felt the heat.
Now that the economy has dipped the bike company's are investing in ebikes. We'll have to wait and see how much saturation the market can handle


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Magura is making an eBike specific suspension fork.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

vikb said:


> They didn't get into trouble because they tried to build a moto they got into trouble because of the far to ambitious way they tried to build a moto. A totally new frame, motor and suspension design was crazy. They should have stuck to one thing and worked their way into the market from there. Given their existing capabilities starting with a new frame would have been smart.


Cannondale should have started with an XR250/DR400 style trail bike instead of jumping straight into pro-level motocross/enduro. More sales, less capability needed for the market.

I saw a Cannondale moto in Moab once. The owner said it had some electrical glitches with the fuel pump, and he was afraid of it flat dying on the lip of a big jump. That is a great example of the kind of thing that they could have ironed out in the trail bike market, but it was a deal-killer in motocross.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Add Devinci to the list as well!


I think the Shimano system is going to push a lot of companies over the edge into eBikes.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> Magura is making an eBike specific suspension fork.


Magura's involvement with e-bikes goes much further than that. They've been the official service partner for Bosch for years, and much of their product development revolves around the future of e-bikes (ABS, further electronics integration, etc).


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Is the point of this thread to create a list if companies that the True Believers should avoid? That's a big list, and it's going to get bigger. Shimano is a _huge_ player in the e-bike world. I suspect they will help usher in an whole new group of e-bike startups.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

honkinunit said:


> I think the Shimano system is going to push a lot of companies over the edge into eBikes.


Yes, my next ebike will definitely have a Shimano motor on it. Unless SRAM comes out with something better.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Not a manufacturer but Performance Bikes now has a section of their website for "Mountain E-Bikes", currently only a Fuji Ambient 27.5 is on there.

Also, Sierra Trading Post just opened a new store in Westminster, CO (Denver suburb) and the first thing you see walking in is an electric fat bike, so cross them off your list. 

I give REI one more year before they start selling them, so get your camping gear now.


----------



## stevenfallover (Jun 5, 2004)

Cuyuna said:


> Is the point of this thread to create a list if companies that the True Believers should avoid? That's a big list, and it's going to get bigger. Shimano is a _huge_ player in the e-bike world. I suspect they will help usher in an whole new group of e-bike startups.


This is great, now I know who makes E bikes I can buy, Thanks!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My local REI has had e-bikes for quite some time. Don't know what the "current" status is now since they're focusing on winter sports.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

fos'l said:


> My local REI has had e-bikes for quite some time. Don't know what the "current" status is now since they're focusing on winter sports.


The REI in Boulder has had commuter eBikes, but no eMTBs. I predict eMTBs in another year or two. I wouldn't be surprised if they create their own, either under their in-house "Co-Op" brand (formerly Novara), or under a separate eBike-only brand. BTW, their "Co-Op" trail oriented 27.5 hardtail is a really nice bike and a screaming deal, especially with their 20% off coupons.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

REI sales e bikes?? I am always buying camping stuff I need to check them out .


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

rider95 said:


> REI sales e bikes?? I am always buying camping stuff I need to check them out .


Depends on your store, mine doesn't, or didn't the last time I was in. They have leeway in what they stock.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Orange Bikes

https://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/alpine-6-e-factory/2018


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Maybe it's time for a list of companies that don't have e-MTB's; it might be a lot shorter.


----------

